# [SOLVED] Oblivion Doors and flames



## Cogito (Aug 22, 2007)

I've been playing Oblivion for some time now and this bug just started cropping up.

The flames have stopped moving, along with water and similar animations. I'm able to move around freely in the world, so the 3d rendering is ok, just the animations.

Worst of all, when I open a door, the door opens so slowly (maybe 1 frame in 5 seconds) that it is nearly impossible to get through it. 

If I go back to an earlier saved game, the problem disappears. I don't know why this bug happened, but it infects the savegames. The thing is, going back to the older savegames just means that it takes a while for the problem to appear again, and appear again, it does.

It's not a video problem because it only affects later savegames. I suspect it's similar to the problem that was introduced by the Shivering Isles add-on. So far, though, I haven't seen any other posts on this bug.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Oblivion Doors and flames*

Hi Cogito, welcome to TSF

Apart from Shivering Isles, do you have any other mods, patches or cracks installed? Have you tried reinstalling the basic Oblivion with no add-ons or alterations?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Oblivion Doors and flames*

did you install the newest  patch yet.


----------



## Cogito (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: Oblivion Doors and flames*

The last patch I installed was the official one that fixed the bug with Shivering Isles. If there are any more patches after this, I haven't found them. If you have a link, I'd be much obliged.

I had reinstalled the game a few times while working around the Shiver Isles bug. I do not want to do this again, as I'd have to go back to saved games before the SI and the other add-ons were installed, thus losing a lot of experience, which I'd have to redo. I've already completed the SI storyline twice. 

Besides: I can't rely on a solution that doesn't address the cause of the problem, and I haven't established that cause, yet.

Has no one else seen this kind of behavior?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Oblivion Doors and flames*

http://www.elderscrolls.com/downloads/updates_patches.htm

not sure which patch you have,but there is a link to the official patches.


----------



## Cogito (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: Oblivion Doors and flames*

Thanks, I have that patch, then. So, that would seem to be the latest one, which means, the patch that I'm guessing I need hasn't been created yet.

I could uninstall and reinstall everything, as I mentioned, but I don't know what the problem is, so I don't know that this would fix it.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Oblivion Doors and flames*

personally that is what i would do is a reinstall.


----------



## Cogito (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: Oblivion Doors and flames*

OK, I think it has something to do with the time played or something, similar to the Shivering Isles bug.

I managed to save the game about 5 seconds before the flames stop. Every time I load this game, I can wait a few seconds, and the flames stop. Once they stop, they either don't move at all, or they move only one frame every few seconds. This holds for other animations, like smoke effects, spell effects (Invisibility leaves a small green static cloud behind) and doors.

If I load games prior to this, then it works fine, but I imagine that when I reach the same playing time as this save, the animations will stop again.

I think re-installing will not help, because it has something to do with the savegames or the amount of time played, which wouldn't change unless I dropped all my savegames and started over again with a new character (then I'd just have to dread the same thing happening again later, anyway).


----------



## Cogito (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: Oblivion Doors and flames*

Well, I found an answer on another forum. I'm posting it here because if anyone else has this problem they can benefit.

http://www.bethsoft.com/bgsforums/index.php?showtopic=688265

The upshot is, there is a bug. A lot of people have noticed it. There is no official patch, but there is an independent bug-fix program that some saintly programmer made that is a temporary solution. It seems to have something to do with the amount of time played...kind of like the SI issue. 

Faster framerates lead to this problem faster.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

glad ya got it fixed :wave:


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks for posting the solution, Cogito. I'll add it to our archive of solutions, so we can use it to help people in future. Much appreciated.


----------



## deanjames69 (Nov 10, 2010)

Cogito said:


> I've been playing Oblivion for some time now and this bug just started cropping up.
> The flames have stopped moving, along with water and similar animations. I'm able to move around freely in the world, so the 3d rendering is ok, just the animations.
> Worst of all, when I open a door, the door opens so slowly (maybe 1 frame in 5 seconds) that it is nearly impossible to get through it.
> If I go back to an earlier saved game, the problem disappears. I don't know why this bug happened, but it infects the savegames. The thing is, going back to the older savegames just means that it takes a while for the problem to appear again, and appear again, it does.
> It's not a video problem because it only affects later savegames. I suspect it's similar to the problem that was introduced by the Shivering Isles add-on. So far, though, I haven't seen any other posts on this bug.


:wave:My friend, your problem is mine too.But even though i read all the comments in this thread,even though i followed all the links posted here, i can't find the sollution.
The critical link you posted in this sentence of yours::4-dontkno

"Well, I found an answer on another forum. I'm posting it here because if anyone else has this problem they can benefit.
http://www.bethsoft.com/bgsforums/index.php?showtopic=688265[url]http://www.bethsoft.com/bgsforums/in...owtopic=688265[/URL]
The upshot is, there is a bug. A lot of people have noticed it. There is no official patch, but there is an independent bug-fix program that some saintly programmer made that is a temporary solution. It seems to have something to do with the amount of time played...kind of like the SI issue. 
Faster framerates lead to this problem faster. "

DOES NOT EXIST anymore.:upset:

Even the user Indoril Nerevar posted later: " I'll add it to our archive of solutions, so we can use it to help people in future.", but i can't find something.Anyway, if you have other links to sent me,please do! :sigh:


----------



## deanjames69 (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi.For the ones that have this problem,I have found some solutions on some sites.Indoril suggested i post them here. 
*
Animation Fixer:*
Animation Fixer at The Elder Scrolls Nexus - Oblivion mods and community


*OBLIVION: Fix for Slow Doors/Gates and Spell Animations:*
*http://www.hardwareheaven.com/gaming...nimations.html
*

*Slow/Frozen Doors, Fire, Spell etc. animations, Jittering Doors/Effects/Objects-pos FIX:
http://forums.bethsoft.com/index.php...&#entry9271517

Now all you have to do, is study them for a while and figure out which fits you best.*


----------

